# anyone hide it from their significant other



## big fish (Mar 29, 2014)

I got a whole cycle and half of another before she startings questioning it. Mostly it was the nasty bacne I got that the red flag. Any one else try to hide it from family


----------



## SwooseGoose (Mar 29, 2014)

I used to until she through some away that she found.   Now I just tell her that I use it.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes and no. Every relationship I've been in I've been able to let her in on it and felt comfortable doing so. Hell I've even had them pin me. But I had one girl I just couldn't trust and I never let her know shit. 
It just depends on your situation. With this stuff I say you do what you feel is the "smart" thing to do. Not what the right thing would be to do in regards to relationship honesty.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 29, 2014)

Told from the beginning, but I know this woman very well.

Not the adviseable route for others.


----------



## big fish (Mar 29, 2014)

My wife hated the fact I did them. She thinks ill get rage and all that happy horse crap. Im actually in a better mood when im doing them


----------



## Joliver (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, I hide it.  Giving the moral high-ground away in every argument isn't my idea of a good time.


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 29, 2014)

I hide it from my girl because I know that she would throw the fact that I'm on to win her arguments, **** that! Ill probably tell her soon though, hell I have her running Var.


----------



## Oldebull (Mar 29, 2014)

I've never truly been 'on', so I may be speaking out of turn. I've done several PH cycles, and didn't really tell the wife about it. I mentioned it, but didn't equate Pro-hormones as designer AAS, I referred to them as hormone boosters. I figured it wasn't worth an argument. She doesn't understand pro-hormones, and didn't think much of it.
  I've talked in depth about my desire to cycle in the future. I told her that I want to put it out there up front, instead of having to sneak around in my own home. I explained to her the very basics of the chemistry, the expected pros and cons, etc. Although she doesn't agree with it, she understands my wanting to, and appreciates my frankness.

  That being said, this was with an understanding, trusting, open minded and mostly stable wife. I would not have had that conversation with a girlfriend. It is need to know information. I do feel (at least in my marriage) that anything that comes in the house, from either one of us, is something we need to know about. A girlfriend wouldn't need to know, even if I lived with her, and besides, if things went south, that could always be used against me. With my wife, if things went drastically south, well, I would have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 29, 2014)

My wife knows. But doesn't know anything about injecting or pins. Just thinks everything's oral. She's super understanding but also super innocent so there would be a line there that I crossed that would be a problem.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2014)

My wife knows, but doesn't know everything, nor need to. She doesn't know my cycles, doses and pin schedules lol. I never told old girlfriends...why would you, unless you're living with your girl.


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 29, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> My wife knows, but doesn't know everything, nor need to. She doesn't know my cycles, doses and pin schedules lol. I never told old girlfriends...why would you, unless you're living with your girl.



This right here for me too


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't tell her anything.  I am sure she has a good idea though.  If she were my wife...maybe.  If you tell your "girlfriend" anything then you are an idiot.  C'mon fellas we're talking about one of the most vengeful creatures there is.  Why risk it?


----------



## will (Mar 29, 2014)

Wife knows everything.  She had a hard okaying it in the beginning.  She was fine with  orals until I convinced her that injection is actually safer. Now days its no different than getting a glass of milk out the fridge,  just a part of every day life


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 29, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> I don't tell her anything.  I am sure she has a good idea though.  If she were my wife...maybe.  If you tell your "girlfriend" anything then you are an idiot.  C'mon fellas we're talking about one of the most vengeful creatures there is.  Why risk it?



Exactly. ^^^^^^


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

My wife knows. It make life a lot easier. I'm not a good liar and I hate guilt.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 29, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> My wife knows. It make life a lot easier. I'm not a good liar and I hate guilt.



Right here with ya' Mate. Been married a long time. Truth is the only way to make it last.


----------



## big fish (Mar 29, 2014)

When I came clean I told her it was just orals if she new I pinned id be hung lol. We have been together for 15 years and I can tell her anything but saying i pinned well she doesnt need to no that


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2014)

My wife knew something was up a long time ago when I was wanting to bend her over 6 times a day


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> My wife knew something was up a long time ago when I was wanting to bend her over 6 times a day



I'd bend her over she is fukkin hot


----------



## viking36 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi guys my wife was going to leave me if I ever ran tren again  , I tried keeping it a secret and just switched to cyp but women have great intuition .


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 29, 2014)

I hid it at first, then very slowly told my wife, now she knows everything.  I know she would have had a shit fit when I started, but now that she knows, she slowly accepted it and things are much easier.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'd bend her over she is fukkin hot



Seek is definitely not someone I'd expect to marry an ugly chick...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2014)

My wife does my injections


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 29, 2014)

I never voluntarily admit it, but if she finds outs or asks I tell her the truth. All gfs have been understanding once I explain that it's not all roid rage and dying young. And if they can't handle it bc they're miss informed / naive.. well they can take a hike.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2014)

joliver said:


> Yes, I hide it.  Giving the moral high-ground away in every argument isn't my idea of a good time.



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2014)

Used to hide it. My wife hates it. She doesn't even like me on trt but is accepting it finally.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> My wife does my injections



I think mine would if I asked her, but I don't think she'd be good at it.  She lets me pin her with vitamin B.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 30, 2014)

Being married close to 20 years, I was fairly upfront about it. I could tell she had suspicions after I put on 40 lbs in a year. 
That was before trt. Now it's not really discussed.


----------



## big fish (Mar 30, 2014)

Seeker said:


> My wife knew something was up a long time ago when I was wanting to bend her over 6 times a day


That another facter of me getting caught was the constant hard on


----------



## big fish (Mar 30, 2014)

RustyShackelford said:


> Being married close to 20 years, I was fairly upfront about it. I could tell she had suspicions after I put on 40 lbs in a year.
> That was before trt. Now it's not really discussed.



My wife didnt question the weight I went from 170 to 215 she just thought it was all the food.


----------



## nightster (Mar 30, 2014)

I havent done anything yet. My wife knows I want to, and shes against it. This is a good post! I may just have to add another "vitamin" when the time comes... I dont want to lie, but she refuses to hear anything positive about them when the topic comes up.  Mmmm vitamins..


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine is very supportive ive never hid it from her.. she likes me on cuz means im trying to get big.. or lean.. she doesnt like tren however..lol


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Mar 30, 2014)

My wife used to do my injection until she started saying thing like oh! The needle moved ops! I was on verge of passing out. But she is completely cool with it. She loves stabbing me with needle tho. 
Come to think bout it she booked me a bungee jump. I'm seeing a pattern. Lol


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 30, 2014)

I asked the wife what we are paying with the tax return and she said "I thought you were going to buy your cycle"......so the wife is good with it hahaha love my wife


----------



## big fish (Mar 30, 2014)

nightster said:


> I havent done anything yet. My wife knows I want to, and shes against it. This is a good post! I may just have to add another "vitamin" when the time comes... I dont want to lie, but she refuses to hear anything positive about them when the topic comes up.  Mmmm vitamins..


 Just wait she will be still against it but shes gonna love the sex. My first cycle I was like a jackrabbit lol couldn't get enough


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 30, 2014)

I hide it in my significant other.


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 30, 2014)

My wife knows.she isnt impressed a out it.she hasnt seen the stuff.i have it kinda hidden.so out of site out of mind . yesterday we were at tractor supply she saw me looking at the needles.she asked what am I injecting? I told her my ass.she just walked off.like I said she hasnt seen the stuff.so I bought her 4 baby ducks and she was happy.i think she would be pissed if she actually caught me shooting


----------



## Ozon (Mar 30, 2014)

why hide it ? im honest to everyone so i not see the point in doing that,,....


----------



## WarMonger (Apr 5, 2014)

Told my wife from the beginning what I planned on doing and why. She surprised me by agreeing to it. She is completely uninterested in my muscle development, says im a little prickish first couple weeks in (probably because she knows when I start). She hates it, due in large part to the grocery bill and how I schedule everything around the gym and meal times....


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 5, 2014)

Considering I snatch up every piece of patch I can find, then hell no… My dad and brother know because they cycle too. But thats about it…. I doubt I'd ever tell a girlfriend because eventually she'll be a future ex wife and divorces usually get ugly and use that shit as an advantage just for the house, custody, etc.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 6, 2014)

Had a live in gf 8yrs ago that I hid it from.  She became suspicious about eight weeks in or so and started snooping.  Found my PCT and seeing "drugs" she threw it away thinking she was doing me a favor.  Moral of the story..... hide it better 

I've got one now that not only wants me to and would pin me, but in some sick sadistic way would enjoy it


----------



## Hotmess (Apr 7, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Had a live in gf 8yrs ago that I hid it from.  She became suspicious about eight weeks in or so and started snooping.  Found my PCT and seeing "drugs" she threw it away thinking she was doing me a favor.  Moral of the story..... hide it better
> 
> I've got one now that not only wants me to and would pin me, but in some sick sadistic way would enjoy it



She's a keeper


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Had a live in gf 8yrs ago that I hid it from.  She became suspicious about eight weeks in or so and started snooping.  Found my PCT and seeing "drugs" she threw it away thinking she was doing me a favor.  Moral of the story..... hide it better
> 
> I've got one now that not only wants me to and would pin me, but in some sick sadistic way would enjoy it



Hmmmm......




Hotmess said:


> She's a keeper



This all looks suspicious.  Wonder if these two....nah.


----------

